

Show HN: Hacker Trends - cmelbye

After seeing a lot of articles about the same subject show up on the front page, I thought I'd whip up a simple script to show you what the most popular thing is on Hacker News at the moment.<p>The "algorithm" (if it can even be called that) is very basic right now, but I'm improving it. I'll put the source on GitHub later today if anyone wants to try improving it too.<p>http://hackertrends.heroku.com/
======
ilike
Is this Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo proof?

Obligatory: <http://hntrends.com/>

------
giantfuzzypanda
Very nice. You should use this same idea for things that most people would
understand, like news from google news.

------
cmelbye
<http://hackertrends.heroku.com/>

------
brilanon
you've got urine for a face

